
Realtime Traffic chart for KhanAcademy - pavs
http://chartbeat.com/dashboard2/?url=khanacademy.org&k=032eb5f1ea0b68a948634d6af8a6ee8e#
======
pavs
I thought some of you guys might this interesting. KA is going through a lot
of changes recently (and even before the big donation from Google.

Here is peek at how the new design might look like: info.khanacademy.org

~~~
trafficlight
Definitely a welcome change. The video list was getting pretty unruly.

------
d_c
Is it still hosted on App Engine?

